
New AlphaZero Paper Explores Chess Variants - homarp
https://www.chess.com/news/view/new-alphazero-paper-explores-chess-variants
======
monkeypizza
This is really awesome. They ran statistics on superhuman strength variant AIs
like: * self-capture * variations in pawn movement (sideways, 1-step only)
etc.

